# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Anyone a member on the UG?

## Panzerfaust

PM me.....

----------


## Panzerfaust

Nevermind yah newbs.  :LOL:

----------


## Brown Ninja

you have the same name there?

----------


## Brown Ninja

We are talking sherdog, right?

----------


## Panzerfaust

> We are talking sherdog, right?



Where did I ever mention Shitdog? Nevermind now, you bunch of ****ing Judes'

----------


## Brown Ninja

I guess the answer is no

----------

